# What do you want in the next naruto game?



## PositiveEmotions (Mar 31, 2013)

*I want.*​

*Map fighting.*

*Clashing (offline at least).*

*Bring back Tilt cancel.*

*More support features.*

*An extra meter for the doujutsu users (hyuga, uchihas, and sage mode this coulf allow the character to be faster).*

*Multiple jutsu/ougi selections.*

*Mid air dash cancel.*

*More sub bars (if not than i dont mind).*

*Wall fighting with better camera view.*

*Custumization ninja tool items but remove the unfair items such as the ones that you cant sub out of.*

*Just cancel to ougi (i loved that in storm 2).
More stages.*

*Better distructible enviroment (however you spell it) and have that destroyed item/damage stage stay damage thro the whole fight.*

*Shurikens/chakra shurikens to stay on the stage.*

*Canceling team ougi (i want this because the character and the team runs towards you before landing the hit so we should be able to cancel it).*

*Keep the extra hit feature.*

*More insteant awakening characters.*

*All characters should have an insteant awakening.*

*All the uchihas should have air fireball jutsu.*

*Kakashi should have an extra meter and being able to awaken his sharingan for a short period of time.*

*Selectable weather stages under one slot.*

*Selectable weather changes before picking a stage and what i mean by thi is having the option to select what type of weather you want to have in the stage before you pick it or having the weather change while your in a match.*

*Hack and Slash in free battle (having the option to fight over ten characters at onces with your support team to help you of course if you wish to do so).*

*Hack and Slash online with co-op.*

*Tag team battles in free battle/online with co-op.*

*No ring outs online (i dont care for the free battle).*

*Damage clothe/body in a fight.*

*Make the story mode be more like storm 1 style.*

*Better ninja move canceling meaning being able to cancel your combos right away by pressing flicking the analog stick to any direction and pressing the "X" button (PS3), "A" (XBOX).*

*Taunting by pressing "L3" (PS)), "LT3" (XBOX) for example if your fighting sasuke and your using naruto and naruto's taunt could be "SAAAAAAAAAAAASUKE" and sasuke's taunt can be "It's to late Naruto it's over".*

*Mutliple awakenings by pressing "R3" (PS), "RB3" (XBOX) that way we wont have so many narutos for naruto he could have two insteant awakening kcm and kcml2 by flicking the right anolog stick.*

*Having blood to stay on the characters body and having the blood to stay in the stage.*

*Two awakenings per character one in normal stage and another one in awakening stage*

*What do you want cc2 to add in the next naruto game?.*​​


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 31, 2013)

why the fuck would you type in white?


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Mar 31, 2013)

Because i dont like the defult color


----------



## Ultimania (Mar 31, 2013)

Naked Kushina.


----------



## Jaruka (Mar 31, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> Because i dont like the defult color


There's more than one skin on this forum. I, for one, can't read a word you've typed.

Should have just kept it default.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 31, 2013)

Kart races.


----------



## Mael (Mar 31, 2013)

Stando powah!


----------



## Krory (Mar 31, 2013)

Ichigo. I mean, he _is_ the best character in One Piece.


----------



## Mako (Mar 31, 2013)

Add the Nakama punch.


----------



## Mael (Mar 31, 2013)

Krory said:


> Ichigo. I mean, he _is_ the best character in One Piece.



No dude you're thinking about the best Gintama character Sinbad.


----------



## Krory (Mar 31, 2013)

Get out of here with your TTGL shit, Kenshin was 'da bomb in Cowboy Bebop.


----------



## Orochimaru800 (Mar 31, 2013)

A game that actually has an indepth fighting system


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 31, 2013)

What do I want?

*No more Narufag games.*


----------



## Mael (Mar 31, 2013)

Krory said:


> Get out of here with your TTGL shit, Kenshin was 'da bomb in Cowboy Bebop.



Up yours dude. 

I'm not the one wanking Shinji's entrance in the Samurai Champloo finale when the greater moment was when Vash the Stampede fought Dio Brando at the Valley of the End.


----------



## Ultimania (Apr 1, 2013)

I agree, we need more Bleach and One Piece games instead.


----------

